# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Kashmiri Pink Tea

## raiazlan

Kashmiri Pink Tea
	Ingredients
bullet 	

6. teaspoon green tea leaves 
bullet 	

15- seeds of green cardamom 
bullet 	

q.s soaked peeled almonds
bullet 	

½ teaspoon bicarbonate of soda 
bullet 	

Condainsed milk
bullet 	

some fresh cream ( malai) 
bullet 	

pistachio , grounded 
bullet 	

18cups water 
bullet 	As per taste salt 

  	Directions


    * 1. Pour water in a heavy-based large pan. Add tea leaves, salt, seeds of green cardamom 

      2. Bring to boil reduce heat and simmer briskly for 15 minutes or until it reduces to 13 its quantity. add soda bicarb 1/2tsp and add ½ glass cold water .boil again . again put ½
      tsp. soda bicarb and ½ glass water and boil and simmer again add ¼ tsp. pink food color

      3.. Remove from heat, strain and keep aside. Qahwa is ready .can be stored for a month in fridge 
      Preparing Kashmiri Tea

      4. Boil the milk with ground cardamom and almonds, pistachio over low heat. Pour a little tea ,( prepared Qahwa) in the milk - 1or2 tsp. is sufficient for making a cup Bring to boil, add salt and simmer for 10 minutes over low heat. 

      Flavor of the tea depends on the quality of the green tea leaves. 

      Tips: kashmiri tea leaves are different from china or Peshawari  tea leaves
      Toss water and tea leaves up and down briskly while making Qahwa

----------

